# Japan J-League



## Bultip (Aug 31, 2013)

Sagan Tosu – Nagoya Grampus


12:00 (CET)

Sagan Tosu will meet Nagoya Grampus in match from the 24 round of the J-League. Before the game, which will be played on Saturday, the hosts are fourteenth with 26 points, while the visitors are ninth with 35 points. My opinion is that there will have over 2.5 goals in the match. This prediction was true in 5 from the last 6 league games of Sagan Tosu and in 3 from the previous 6 league matches of Nagoya Grampus. Sagan Tosu has scored 37 and has conceded 49 goals in the championship this season, while Nagoya Grampus has realized 35 and has conceded 32 goals in the J-League this campaign. Sagan Tosu has scored 9 goals in their last 6 matches at home in the championship, while Nagoya Grampus has realized 9 goals in their previous 6 visits in the league. 

Prediction: Over 2.5 goals @1,60 bet365


----------

